# What style of Malaysian Martial Arts is this?



## Grenadier (May 12, 2006)

Never seen this kind of training before.  Very unorthodox, to say the least. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5895440828066301840


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2006)

Why are they not bending the knees before impact would'nt make the impact not so great, jumpint though glass why?, I can see if where being thown though glass but why jump though it. I really doubt anybody is going to jump though the glass from the third floor well maybe if the buiding was on fire.
Terry


----------



## ginshun (May 12, 2006)

looks more like a bunch of idiots trying to break there legs than it does like any kind of MA training.

That is just my opion though.

And the jumping through the glass thing is just stupid.  When would you actually need to do that?  The glass looks to me like it breaks a lot easier than your average patio door or picture window too.


----------



## mrhnau (May 12, 2006)

ginshun said:
			
		

> looks more like a bunch of idiots trying to break there legs than it does like any kind of MA training.
> 
> That is just my opion though.



stunt team perhaps? that one guy got his leg cut pretty good... its not something you can do often, or you wind up getting unlucky and breaking/losing some limbs. I don't care how tough you are...


----------



## searcher (May 13, 2006)

Looks like they are trying to do le-Parkour.   And not doing it very good.


----------



## green meanie (May 13, 2006)

Oh good god! That's not a martial art. That's just retarded.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 13, 2006)

How terrible!  Just plain ridiculous.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 13, 2006)

Notice how the guy who appears to be their leader
walks with a limp!  What is the purpose of this?

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Marvin (May 14, 2006)

Sometimes the martial arts can be really weird!
%think%


----------



## stone_dragone (May 15, 2006)

What the **** was that!


----------



## bluemtn (May 18, 2006)

That was plain STUPID!  It looked like one of them was wearing a dunce cap!  The point of all of that crap was what, exactly?


----------



## monkey (May 18, 2006)

Thats easy its the spiritual silat art.They are supose to be protected by the dim mahla or the philippinoes call it anting anting.Some spend many years chases after the imortality or magick part of silat,Yes the real magick is spelled as such.They do their whole ritual of fire walks-poison snake dances-piercing the body for proof of instet healing powers.The tiger seemed to be the previlent posture after coming threw the glass.As a kuntao play I have to say thats not what Id call defence.


----------

